# RMI Registry nachsehen was drinnen ist



## testing (15. Feb 2009)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne wissen welche Dienste in meiner RMIregistry schon gebunden sind. Wie können dann evtl. Dienste wieder daraus entfernt werden?

Grüße
testing


----------



## Sempah (18. Feb 2009)

Du kannst dir mit list() ein Array mit den Namen liefern,
und mit unbind() ein Binding zerstören.

--> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/rmi/Naming.html


```
...
Registry registry = LocateRegistry.getRegistry(); 

String[] bindings = registry.list();
for (int i = 0; i < bindings.length; i++) {
    System.out.println(bindings[i]);
}
...
```


----------



## testing (18. Feb 2009)

Hi Sempah!

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Wär ich doch auf die Idee gekommen unter Naming nachzusehen ... Danke nochmals!

LG
testing


----------

